# 2011 Volkswagen routan S transmission problems



## jpsees (Dec 25, 2018)

My father bought the van at an auction, he noticed that the van has a transmission problem. The van is automatic, it was hit from behind, we don't know if it was parked or on the road. When the gear is in parking it does not stop, when it is on drive slowly suddenly it brakes as if the gear changed to Reverse, but i don't changing the gears or brake the car. Then it doesn't want take any gear afterwards,when i disconnect the battery and leave it for an hour sometimes it works again, and sometimes I have to leave it for a long period of time.


----------

